# My Hot Cat and a dripping tap



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Just thought i would share him with you Playing around with my new Nikon Coolpix s560 £120 from argos :thumb:


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

I reckon you could get some £££ for that picture.
See if there are any magazines that would be willing to purchase it.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

That is amazing for £120 camera, I think I may chastise the cat for being in the sink though


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome picture. Congrats man.:thumb:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

I got proper told off by the mrs when i showed her i fully dettol'd the Tap after


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats brilliant. 

I often find our kitten in the utility room sink doing this. I cant figure out why she does it especially when there is already water in her dish.


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

rising main is colder than the dish


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats a great picture mate!


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been looking for a compact and the pictures look superb on this one, but the reviews are a bit hit and miss, I take it you are happy?


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah very happy. I think im going to get another battery for it though for when im on holiday . Very fast power on to picture taken time. and from picture taken to next picture taken is very fast too which is going to be great for Sunday hopefully.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superb Pic, mine does this all the time too!!! Nuts!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

looks like the moggie could do with it's teeth cleaning:buffer:!! damn fine picture though!!:thumb:


----------



## slickoneuk (Sep 4, 2007)

I got that picture on email today


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slickoneuk said:


> I got that picture on email today


By someone other than the op?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmm lol pics been removed too :lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

aww i want to see it


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

if its your own work why have you took it off pb mate?


----------



## mikey_abz (Jun 18, 2009)

wegieboy said:


> Thats brilliant.
> 
> I often find our kitten in the utility room sink doing this. I cant figure out why she does it especially when there is already water in her dish.


Kittens/Cats like running water for drinking, I bought my cats a water "fountain" type bowl they love it 

Mike


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I looked at the photo earlier and have just found it on a blog.





Maxtor.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

gota link to the blog?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Easy answer to this one, just get the OP to post up the orig, the EXIF data tells the rest. - Or indeed Google Images.........


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

ooh so its not his pic then?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> ooh so its not his pic then?


dont look like it to me lol! the pic is on google and on a blog!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

how bizzare then to claim its his?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> how bizzare then to claim its his?


VERY strange! lets just hope it is his! but cant see it myself,
also if it was his,he would not have took the pic off here and photobucket imo.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

got a link to pic?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Whilst this is bizarre, lets not have a witch hunt


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Whilst this is bizarre, lets not have a witch hunt


we are just talking about it :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Whilst this is bizarre, lets not have a witch hunt


Understandable Neil. I feel kinda short changed that my opinion would be solicited in response to the pic (from a fellow DW'er), I would have been just as happy to comment on it no matter who took it. Mis-judgment maybe. In the spirit of all being photographers in here we should turn a negative into a positive and maybe ask the OP to post another of his pics ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Understandable Neil. I feel kinda short changed that my opinion would be solicited in response to the pic (from a fellow DW'er), I would have been just as happy to comment on it no matter who took it. Mis-judgment maybe. In the spirit of all being photographers in here we should turn a negative into a positive and maybe ask the OP to post another of his pics ?


I understand totally Graeme, I must say I was a little disappointed as the pic was very good, it really caught the spirit of the moment.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

TinyD.


If you read this, can you post up if the picture is yours or not.

It's no big deal if it's not fella and I would not worry about it. 


How about we all talk about settings on your new camera that would enable you to try and capture shots like it?

This is the photography zone after all. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this the picture. 

http://www.slideshare.net/guest82b655/photos-rares

It's no 24


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

24 is the pic lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The wife sent me these yesterday


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

its also on a blog for last month! 18th i think the blog was.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> 24 is the pic lol


Great pic, who took it:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Great pic, who took it:lol:


we are not sure yet :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I might not buy the camera then LOL


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

MarkH said:


> I might not buy the camera then LOL


id hold off till the op says if its his pic or not lol


----------

